# Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß



## Atze-Peng (3. Juni 2018)

*Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Hi,

ich benötige demnächst zwei 120er Gehäuselüfter. Wichtig ist dabei vorallem, das diese so leise wie möglich sind, da der Computer auf dem Schreibtisch stehen soll.

Schwarz und/oder weiß sollten sie auch sein. Falls LED, eher dezent - bin aber bezüglich dessen noch recht unschlüssig.



Schonmal vorab Danke für jegliche Hilfe.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

was ich so sagen kann sollen die
Noiseblocker B12-1 sehr leise sein 8dB bei 800 U/min mit 57mh³ Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 8 dB(A) | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
und die be quiet Shadow Wings Low Speed 10dB bei 800U/min mit 37mh³ be quiet! Shadow Wings Low-Speed 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 10 dB(A) schwarz | Mindfactory.de 

Also leisere kenn ich jetzt keine mehr. Gibt sicherlich noch welche. Eventuell können dir andere noch weiter helfen.

Hatte die B12-1 persönlich hab aber jetzt die N14-1 und die sind mit 5dB nicht mehr zu hören. Also sollten die B12-1 passen eventuell noch die B12-2.
Was auch helfen würde wäre wie Laut sie max sein sollten und wie viel Luft sie schaufeln sollen/müssen. Wakü oder Air Cooled?


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

wenn du die Lüfter ausblasend montiert werden, dann gibt es die perfekten Lüfter für dich.
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weiß und Schwarz, außerdem sehr Leise.


----------



## Atze-Peng (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> wenn du die Lüfter ausblasend montiert werden, dann gibt es die perfekten Lüfter für dich.
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Weiß und Schwarz, außerdem sehr Leise.




Die sollten für die Front sein um die Luft nach hinten zu blasen. Denke das meinst du mit ausblasend!?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Die sollten für die Front sein um die Luft nach hinten zu blasen.



Dann sind die eLoops mit großer Sicherheit nichts für dich. Die Lüfter sollten saugend gut 1cm Platz haben zum Staubfilter/Lüftergitter/Radiator etc., die machen dann nämlich sonst sehr nervige Geräusche ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl (bei mir waren es ca. 850rpm).

Wie hoch ist denn eigentlich dein Budget pro Lüfter, wie angeschlossen/geregelt?


----------



## Atze-Peng (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Wieviel Platz zum Staubfilter im In Win 301 sind, weiß ich nicht. Habs noch nicht bestellt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das doch eher knapp bemessen sein wird.

Budget? Also 50 € wollt ich jetzt nicht für einen einzelnen Lüfter bezahlen, aber grundsätzlich bin ich da beim Preis aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Ok, grad nochmal den Boden des InWin 301 angeguckt. Da sind ja so wabenförmige Verstrebungen und Staubfilter, puuuh, so richtig riskieren würde ich das mit den eLoops nicht. 
Ich würde ja zu den Noctua Chromax greifen (hab da auch einen und werde demnächst weiter auf- umrüsten)


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz zum Staubfilter im In Win 301 sind, weiß ich nicht. Habs noch nicht bestellt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das doch eher knapp bemessen sein wird.



Nur bei den Bodenlüftern sind Staubfilter vorhanden, Abstand vielleicht 1-2 mm vor den Lüfter


Ich habe das In WIn 301 und die Lüfter an Front sind eigentlich die Lüfter die die Luft rausblasen sollen.
Die beiden  Boden Lüfter unter der Grafikkarte rein und Front , Heck und Netzteil raus. Deswegen sind bei den Front und Heck Lüftern auch keine Staubfilter verbaut.

Allerdings hat man deutlich bessere Temperaturen wenn du den Hecklüfter und Boden Lüfter ansaugen lässt , Netzteil und Front raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du die Lüfter vorne ausblasend montierst brauchst du Lüfter die in der Lage sind auch etwas Druck aufzubauen, sonst scheitern  die am umgelenkten Luftstrom und der Wabenstruktur


----------



## Atze-Peng (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Gut zu wissen, das die unteren die Inhale-Fans sind. Das war für mich erstmal nicht ersichtlich.

Ich brauche aber auch keinen Super Airflow. Reinkommen soll ein 2600X + eine 1050TI. Und der 2600X soll jetzt auch kein Weltrekord-Übertakten mitmachen sondern ich habe eher vor einen guten Mittelweg zwischen VCore und OC zu finden.


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

https://www.in-win.com/uploads/Product/gaming-chassis/301/301_overview_versatile_01.jpg

Bei der Hardware sollte es auch gehen wenn du  mit den  Front Lüftern die frische Luft reinziehst, Hinten  und  mit dem Netzteil  wieder raus.

Da es bei dem Gehäuse auch etwas um die Optik geht, kannst noch diese Lüfter in betracht zuziehen .Durch den schmalen Rahmen sieht das sehr gut aus im Gehäuse,außerdem solltest du jemals Lüfter in Boden einsetzen. sind Slim Lüfter Gold wert da dort echt wenig Platz zwischen GPU und den Lüftern ist.

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Atze-Peng (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Vielleicht könnte ich auch die Front komplett Lüfterlos lassen und Boden einsaugen + Hinten aussagen?


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Das geht mit Sicherheit auch, dann hast du auch sinnvollen Staubschutz im Gehäuse.
Außerdem ist dann die GPU gut kühlbar durch die direkte Frischluft


----------



## Atze-Peng (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Noch ist ja Zeit, habe als noch etwas bis ich entscheide. In 2 Wochen wird dann bestellt.


Da du das Gehäuse selber besitzt frag ich aber mal bezüglich CPU-Kühler nach. Könntest du bitte im Laufe des Tages genau ausmessen wie viel Platz von der CPU bis zur Scheibe ist? Habe noch einen Kühler hier, den ich gerne weiter benutzen würde. Dürfte aber enorm knapp werden.


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

die angegebenen  158 mm passen schon recht gut , ich hatte mal ein Alpenfön Matterhorn Rev C verbaut... auf AM4. Der hat laut Angaben ne Höhe von 158mm und da waren noch 1-2 mm Platz bis zur Scheibe.


----------



## Atze-Peng (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Dann wird wohl die 162cm vom Dark Rock Pro 3 nicht passen. Sehr bitter.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Die Herstellerangaben sollte man am besten nicht ausreizen 1,2,3 mm kann Hardware immer mal abweichen 
Den Dark Rock Pro kann man sicherlich noch gut verkaufen , der Mugen 5 wäre z.b. mit 155mm eine gute Wahl


----------



## Atze-Peng (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter - Schwarz oder Weiß*

Hätte den Dark Rock Pro halt gerne auch aus ästhetischen Gründen genommen. Der schwarze Kühlblock würde halt sehr gut passen.


----------

